# Need your advice regarding my 11yo GR



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I value quality of life for mine not quantity. It should like you are a very attentive pet parent. It sounds like she is slowing down but still greatly enjoying her life. You will know when it is time that does not mean it will be easy for you though.

Welcome to the group


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy Mick is gonna be 13 on the 28th of this month. He moves much slower, stares a lot, has trouble with steps (just a few), everything your girl has except the heart abnormalities.
He's happy, eats like a king, wants to play and go on walks (much shorter) and does pant. Not all the times but more then usual.
You seem to be very attentive to your girl and her needs. 
I've been told by some very knowledgeable people on this forum that I'll know and Mick will let me know.
Just enjoy your time with her. You'll be okay.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had to let my 15.5 year old golden boy go last year, he had cancer and had been in hospice basically the last year of his life. He was doing great for his age, had a great appetite until about the first part of Feb. 2011, then he started going down hill very quikcly. He started falling frequently, wasn't eating much of anything regardless of what I fixed for him, I was cooking most of his meals at that point

We could tell he was suffering, he no longer had a good quality of life, so we set him free of his pain and suffering. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but it's the greatest gift you can give them when the time comes.


You will know when it's time, she will let you know. Until that day comes, enjoy every minute of each day, this time is a very special gift. 

If you'd like to share pictures of your girl, we'd love to see her. 

.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome, and hugs to you. This is the hardest part of having your fur kid.

What do you see when you look in her eyes? Do she look back with love and happiness? Or do you see her thoughts turned inward? How does she react when you ask her if she wants to go for a walk? 

I think if you do that, you will know.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> What do you see when you look in her eyes? Do she look back with love and happiness? Or do you see her thoughts turned inward? QUOTE]
> 
> This is so true. As long as her attitude is good and her physical quality is okay, I don't think it is time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you've found us under sad circumstances. I do very strongly believe that you will know. She'll let you know. In my experience, if you're wondering, it's not time. One day, it will just change, and it will break your heart, but you'll know.

I hope for you that day is not soon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry her health is the best. It's so hard to see them slowing down.

What I try to keep in mind is, are the good days outweighing the bad days? When the bad far outway the good, then I would personally make the decision to let them go rather than suffer. 

My thoughts will be with you all. She is lucky to have such a caring owner.


----------



## meeshas_mom06 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your replies, advice, and suggestions, and of course your warm welcome....you are awesome! 

Meesha started taking her medication for her heart yesterday and I can already see a huge difference today...she is very happy 

Thanks to all of you from the both of us  

Kris


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very glad to hear your girl is doing better today, hope you'll share a picture of her, many of us love the Old Golds.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have two 11 year olds, Bonnie and Clyde. I give them fish oil, glucosamine with MSM and chondroitin. I also give them adequan injections, Clyde had stopped jumping into my truck. After he was on these injections, he is once again jumping into my truck. It has really helped him, he will be 12 in September.

I wish you many more good memories with your Meesha!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think one big factor in keeping our seniors with problems comfortable and happy is staying upbeat and happy ourselves. The roller coaster rides they go through take more of a toll on us than them I think. I'm glad Meesha is showing improvement.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meesha*

Kris: Praying for Meesha and you.
I agree with Golden Mum about the adequan injections - they have helped our dogs with arthrities and bad hips in the past. I would ask the vet if they could help Meesha with her hips and if it would be safe for her to take with the heart condition.


----------



## meeshas_mom06 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you so much...we have an appointment with our vet on Monday, will be sure to ask him about Adequan for Meesha  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meeshas Mom*

MeeshasMOM

Please give Meesha a big kiss and let us know how the vet visit goes!!


----------



## meeshas_mom06 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you...will do!

have a great weekend


----------



## meeshas_mom06 (May 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, thought I'd give you a quick update on Meesha. As you know, she had started taking Vetmedin for her heart a few weeks ago, while we were waiting for her hormone test results to come back. She was feeling much better for 5 days or so and was more active, but last weekend we started to notice she wasn't feeling that well again. This past week, she had an attack once again, we could see her third eyelid in her good eye and a very thick, yellow discharge in her blind eye. Her blind eye started hemorraging and the usually yellow film turned red. For the next day and a half, she did not move, didn't want to go for a walk, didn't eat/drink, wasn't very responsive, etc. It was the second time in 2 weeks that she has had this sort of attack. Half an hour before we were about to take her to the vet, she was much better all of a sudden, started to move around, eat, wag her tail, etc. 

Many days have passed now and she is better, but she is still not who she used to be before the attacks, and still has the same problems she used to. However, she has not had a 3rd attack since. This week we seriously considered putting our baby to sleep as her quality of life is not the same. Each time we decided to take the difficult decision, we changed our minds because our baby started playing/acting normal/etc. Our vet called us yesterday with the hormone test results and informed us that all her hormone levels are low, but not extremely low. He told us that she could take a supplement but that it wouldn't really alter her life drastically. He said we have done all that we can do for Meesha but ultimately the final decision is ours. 

We have taken an appointment with our vet to put her to sleep this Wednesday. I personally know that it is the right thing to do, but some members of our family are still doubting the decision. When we go for walks now, Meesha is very excited and plays but there are days when she does go out but then just sits down and doesn't want to walk. She is happy for a part of the day then retreats into her own world. It seems like she is constantly out of breath when she does just one little action. It is very heartbreaking and we still cannot come to a final final decision for this Wednesday. 

What would you do? Any advice/recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Thanks a lot in advance
Kris


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kris I am so sorry to hear your girl is slipping. I know how hard it is but do not give up hope yet. I may have missed it but has laryngitial paralysis been discussed at all as part of the breathing issue?
I remember when my Keeper was having trouble, we actually took her 4 times, over 18 months, to the vet to let her go. But the first 3 the vet had suggestions for us that allowed us to take her back home to spend more quality time with us. I wish you and Meesha the same outcome on Wednesday. If that is not in the cards I know Meesha will appreciate and love you for making the hardest yet best decision for her.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

meeshas_mom06 said:


> Hello everyone, thought I'd give you a quick update on Meesha. As you know, she had started taking Vetmedin for her heart a few weeks ago, while we were waiting for her hormone test results to come back. She was feeling much better for 5 days or so and was more active, but last weekend we started to notice she wasn't feeling that well again. This past week, she had an attack once again, we could see her third eyelid in her good eye and a very thick, yellow discharge in her blind eye. Her blind eye started hemorraging and the usually yellow film turned red. For the next day and a half, she did not move, didn't want to go for a walk, didn't eat/drink, wasn't very responsive, etc. It was the second time in 2 weeks that she has had this sort of attack. Half an hour before we were about to take her to the vet, she was much better all of a sudden, started to move around, eat, wag her tail, etc.
> 
> Many days have passed now and she is better, but she is still not who she used to be before the attacks, and still has the same problems she used to. However, she has not had a 3rd attack since. This week we seriously considered putting our baby to sleep as her quality of life is not the same. Each time we decided to take the difficult decision, we changed our minds because our baby started playing/acting normal/etc. Our vet called us yesterday with the hormone test results and informed us that all her hormone levels are low, but not extremely low. He told us that she could take a supplement but that it wouldn't really alter her life drastically. He said we have done all that we can do for Meesha but ultimately the final decision is ours.
> 
> ...



hi. you should read my thread. anyway, im so sorry with what you have to go through now. and i can say it's a real tough decision cos i made mine on 12th july 2012. i still miss my boy terribly. my dog at the very last day was begging for food and wagging his tail and playing all he can. but it'e because i see more bad than good thats why i had to make the decision. one day early better than a minute late. some poeple in the forum told me that and it really means a lot. you don't want to go in to the hospital crashing in the middle of the night when your dog has no idea whats gg on. worst, he had to suffer which can actually be prevented. 

i know what you are going through. trust me. because i couldn't made up my mind as well. but i knew i had to let him go. i feel that if we keep them, we are selfish and we love ourselves more than we love them. we keep them because we can't stand the pain of loosing them. im sure meesha doesn't want to leave either and it pains her just as much. but we need to know when we have to let go. give her the greatest gift by letting her go- selfless decision yet loving and courageous. i know it's difficult. if going in her sleep isn't an option, you know soon or later you have to. why wait till the end where you think your dog has suffer enough to let him go? will it be fair to meesha? even to her last breath, she remain faithful and loyal because they love you. but you have to think that she's suffering and she's in pain with all the medication and the eye discomfort. 

do you have pictures of meesha? i'm so sad that you've to go through this cos i can imagine the pain. but we are all here for you. stay in this forum and things will get better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would spoil her, love her, and tell her it is ok if she has to leave. Don't forget to say thank you to her for all the joy she has brought into your lives.

I watched all our old videos clips I took of my boy together on his last night with me knowing I couldn't watch them again for a long time. If he wanted a fast food cheeseburger he got one, screw nutrition at that point. I took many, many pictures of him in his last few months.

I feel for you. In Tucker's last week I almost picked up the phone twice to bring him in but held off and within a hour both times he bounced right back.

Some people talk of seeing "the look" in their eyes. Tucker gave me that one day, I just knew he was telling me loved me but had enough. I honored that. There was no hopeful prognosis for him to regain a quality of life. He walked right in the vets office on his own.

This is the toughest part of having a dog. It is a very personal thing between you and them. You know your dog the best. 

Whether she leaves Wednesday or not make the most of your time together. Try to be upbeat and happy for her as difficult if not impossible as it may be. Plenty of time to cry after. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you are facing this time with your precious girl.

Meesha is so lucky to be so loved. None of us can tell you when, but it has been said one day too soon is better than one day too late. We can love them enough to let them go before there is pain and suffering. It is clear you love her that much.

She will let you know when it is time.


----------



## meeshas_mom06 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your responses, this forum is truly a very supportive community and I really appreciate your advice. We still cannot come to a consensus in our family. Today is one of her good days -- she is playing as if she is pain-free but she is still getting tired too quickly. I personally think it is the best decision we can make for our baby, I don't want to prolong her discomfort and make the decision a day too late. Will keep you posted regarding Wednesday.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Very sorry for your loss of your beloved Meesha!*

I'm very sorry that your beloved Meesha passed away this morning. I understand how hard the loss is and how you have struggled with her quality of life. We went through this same struggle with our almost 15 year old boy Max. Please post some pictures of Meesha when you're able. It seems like writing about them does somehow help. But truthfully, the loss is still inescapably difficult. Keeping your family in our thoughts at this terrible time!


Quote:
Originally Posted by *meeshas_mom06*  
_please add my beautiful Meesha - we got her in 2001 and she passed away this morning 8/1/2012. 

we will always love and miss you!_


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry. Poor love. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up up for Meesha! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Meesha. I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your sweet girl has gone on ahead to the Bridge. Below is a link that I have visited many times after losing one of my girls. I hope you and yours can find the same eventual comfort it has given me over the years.


THE STAR


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. So many of us know how much it hurts. 

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------

